# Explain the "Akira Ifukube" Thing to Me...



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't know much of him other than that he composed the scores to many of the Godzilla movies, but why is he considered a great classical composer? I am a big fan of Japanese films, although very few of them I've seen had music by Ifukube, aside from Ichikawa's "The Burmese Harp". I wasn't even aware he was even considered one of Japan's greatest, or even second or third greatest *film composers *(Takemitsu, Sato, Hayazaka), let alone one of the world's greatest *concert composers*. Clarification and examples, please.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He is a classical composer, I'm not that familiar with his music, but I think the 'great' part is debatable. I can only remember 1 member on this forum ever discussing him much and that was a long time ago.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I love, for instance, these adaptations of folklore music:


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes, I am aware that he composed concert music as well as film scores. But when did he become a major figure in either field (concert or film scores)? I've never heard any of his music aside from the original Godzilla, so maybe I'm missing something or maybe not. I just don't know where his reputation (in some circles) is coming from and would like to have more information and some examples.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I'll try it out.


----------

